# Best horses for western hunting



## Ambrose (May 24, 2012)

I am shopping around and getting opinions on hunting horses. I hear mules are great for packing. I also hear to find a good gentle horse that is surefooted in the rough terrain. I have family who uses fox trotters and appys for there hunts. I have been looking into the Rocky Mountain Horses. I need a horse for trail riding and my elk and deer hunt high up in the mountains. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Mustang. Though they might be too much and they'll need training. But they're surefooted and survive in the mountains/plains/etc. But you can find one that's saddle broke or one through the TIP program, or find a mustang that's been gentled, trained, etc. off a horse ad site or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Are you using pack horses to hunt in NC, or out west, where it is more common? 

I would say forget looking at a specific breed. Disposition, health, and training trumps all. I packed in to small game hunts in Virginia with a BLM mustang. But that was just luck of the draw, and a bit of training. We only packed our gear in and out. Didn't have to deal with large game carcasses.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I know a few people who use Fox Trotters. Most Fox Trotters have good dispositions, and are very comfortable.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

It can also boil down to personal preferences. I know one outfitter in Idaho who won't work with anything other than mules. Some of his friends won't touch a mule. Many of them use BIG draft cross animals. I like a short horse because I have to lift all that stuff to load it.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We all use Haflingers for packing, gear or newbies. Saddle horses are TBs with good bone or leggy QHs for mountain work or hunting.

If you are going to bring horses from the east, please put a lot of effort into increasing their endurance. The altitude and dry climate often bothers them. People aren't the only ones to be afflicted with altitude sickness and getting vet attention and possibly IVs can be tough to do.

And have fun!


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2012)

I need to change my location now but I live in Utah. I am originally from here. I was curious if a horse breed worked better in the Rockies. 
I know mustangs are sure footed and can be very sweet and gentle. Fox trotters and even appys are sure footed. I heard of the Rocky Mountain horse, Wondering if anyone rode them since I hear they are sure footed with a nice gate and very gentle at nature. 

The cross bred draft sounds very interesting for packing! 

Sounds like it all comes down to what people like to ride in the mountains. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've worked with two Kentucky mountain horses, close cousins to the rocky mountain horse. They were lightly built, about 15 hh. One was a youngster who had been green broke, then kept as a sheltered pet. I had to teach him to cross running water. Once he learned that there was a big, wide world out there, he couldn't get enough of the trail. He loved to cover ground. The other was hard to catch. But he was dead broke, and unflappable on the trail. Both had easy, ground eating gaits, and worked on a loose rein.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I ride rockies, and help manage my father in laws breeding program. 

I would say they would be as good as any horse for riding in, you will want to consider speed, if you are going to ride gaited stuff, you need to consider the speed of your pack animals. I know that with my RMH doing a dog walk, all of our non gaited stuff is required, to either walk at an unnaturally fast pace, or the even do a slow trot. This is my gelding who is the slowest gaited horse i have ever sat.

Just something to think about.

Jim


----------



## Ambrose (May 24, 2012)

So I basically need another gated horse to come along with me to be my pack sidekick then right? I am glad you brought that up!  Thank you!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

or...... a gaited mule..... haha


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

around here stocky qh, paint, appies or draft crosses are definitely preferred.

For a saddle horse I love my arab, but my BO and her sister swear by their thoroughbreds. 

I will say, I can ride laps around the stock horses, but my BO's belgianxappaloosa keeps up with the arabs and thoroughbreds no problem.

I have seen very, very few gaited horses in the mountains or any sort of really rough terrain. Maybe its just my area?

I ride some really rough trails on the alberta side of the Canadian rockies, not far from Banff.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think if you find a horse that is safe to shoot from/around it would work regardless of what breed or type.


----------

